

Bing Debuts Social Search with New Facebook Integration - emilis_info
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bing_debuts_social_search_with_new_facebook_integr.php

======
extension
_So, if your friend liked something that was buried on page 89 of the search
results, Bing will in theory bring it to the front page_

Can anyone actually think of a situation where you would want this to happen?
I mean, when you are not searching for something specifically related to your
friend.

My friend didn't click on result 89, so they must have been searching for
something else.

